# Guru Nanak In Macca



## super singh (Jun 26, 2004)

pushhan gal eemaan dhee kaazee mulaa(n) eikat(h)ae hoee|| 

Qazi and maulvis got together and began discussing religion. 




vaddaa saa(n)g varathaaeiaa lakh n sakae kudharath koee|| 

A great fantasy has been created and no one could understood its mystery. 




pushhan khol kithaab noo(n) vaddaa hi(n)dhoo kee musalamaanoee|| 

They asked Baba Nanak to open and search in his book whether Hindu is great or the Muslim. 





baabaa aakhae haazeeaaa(n) shubh amalaa(n) baajho dhovae(n) roee|| 

Baba replied to the pilgrim hajis, that, without good deeds both will have to weep and wail. 




hi(n)dhoo musalamaan dhoe dharagehi a(n)dhar lain n dtoee|| 

Only by being a Hindu or a Muslim one can not get accepted in the court of the Lord. 




kachaa ra(n)g kusu(n)bh kaa paanee dhhothai thhir n rehoee|| 

As the colour of safflower is impermanent and is washed away in water, likewise the colours of religiosity are also temporary. 




karan bakheelee aap vich raam reheem kuthhaae khaloee|| 

(Followers of both the religions) In their expositions, denounce Ram and Rahim. 




raah shaithaanee dhuneeaa goee ||aa|| 

The whole of the world is following the ways of Satan.


----------

